# Excellent Ann Summers review



## mstew (Mar 17, 2012)

This link popped up on my facebook feed, worth a read! :lol:

http://reviews.annsummers.com/6969-en_g ... D=24271532


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Amazing lol I'll have 2! Lol

J
Xx


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Lollypop86 said:


> Amazing lol I'll have 2! Lol
> 
> J
> Xx


Surprise u don't have 2 already. Then made a separate thread about them :wink:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Who says the ones I have aren't better? Lol

Those threads would last all of about 10 seconds

J
Xx


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, I expect to see pics of the smoked Austrian cheeses again. :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Mmmmm nom nom










J
Xx


----------



## genie_v1 (Aug 2, 2002)

Lollypop86 said:


> Mmmmm nom nom
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks very much like you've attacked your cheesy friend fairly assertively - a bit bitey really [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Lollypop86 said:


> Mmmmm nom nom
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Jess,, :lol: :lol: :lol: excellent  
Hoggy.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I've been taking thin slices off the top.....makes it last longer I've already had one only got one left now! Noooooooooo, I'll move on to my smoked sausage tomorrow 

J
Xx


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

I hope you're storing your cheese in an appropriate manner? They're sensitive you know...


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I'd love to have a smeg fridge but my house is too small 

J
Xx


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

tonksy26 said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> > Amazing lol I'll have 2! Lol
> ...


Stop flirting Tonksy........anyway....I bet you've got one of them anyway havent you stashed in your top draw next to your bed!! :lol:


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> I hope you're storing your cheese in an appropriate manner? They're sensitive you know...


If you REALLY like your smeg fridge i bet the suction cup on the reviewed "item" would attach to the door... Just saying... sundays can be lonely nights! :?


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

NickG said:


> Bartsimpsonhead said:
> 
> 
> > I hope you're storing your cheese in an appropriate manner? They're sensitive you know...
> ...


Sundays are never lonely in my house lol

J
xx


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> NickG said:
> 
> 
> > Bartsimpsonhead said:
> ...


Not even gunna ask! :lol: :lol:


----------



## OllieTT (Aug 22, 2013)

Skee Sunday? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

OllieTT said:


> Skee Sunday?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


Same arm actions :lol: :roll:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Why? I cook dinner for my friends?! Nick you've got a filthy mind!

J
xx


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> Why? I cook dinner for my friends?! Nick you've got a filthy mind!
> 
> J
> xx


...  Nooo.... i prefer "Active imagination", sounds better that way!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I've got in trouble for that lol

J
xx


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> I've got in trouble for that lol
> 
> J
> xx


Its surely more fun though!? Besides... we are on a thread containing Ann Summers in the title... surely if there was ever a time for acceptable lewd comments, this is it!?


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

OllieTT said:


> Skee Sunday?


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

hell yea ofcourse its more fun....but the mods minus hoggy seem to have double standards with me and will remove everything non-pc that I post but leave up everything that anyone else posts....meh go figure

J
xx


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> hell yea ofcourse its more fun....but the mods minus hoggy seem to have double standards with me and will remove everything non-pc that I post but leave up everything that anyone else posts....meh go figure
> 
> J
> xx


Probably because you're a danger to society!! :lol:


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

NickG said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> > hell yea ofcourse its more fun....but the mods minus hoggy seem to have double standards with me and will remove everything non-pc that I post but leave up everything that anyone else posts....meh go figure
> ...


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

NickG said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> > hell yea ofcourse its more fun....but the mods minus hoggy seem to have double standards with me and will remove everything non-pc that I post but leave up everything that anyone else posts....meh go figure
> ...


Says you with your weirdo paper alter ego lol

J
xx


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

I have NO idea what you are talking about... Susan Yellow-Locks... who the hell is that? :?


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

in a ford......

J
xx


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> in a ford......
> 
> J
> xx


Ooooft thats a low blow!! :lol: Its not mine, i just use it... 365 days a year... MY car is an Audi!

...Ummm, i mean, yeah, Susan probably drives Ford :?


----------



## OllieTT (Aug 22, 2013)

Skeee said:


> OllieTT said:
> 
> 
> > Skee Sunday?












Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

I'm at work. After reading the first couple of comments I daren't open the link :lol:


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Skeee said:


>


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Love that scene!!


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Lollypop86 said:


> hell yea ofcourse its more fun....but the mods minus hoggy seem to have double standards with me and will remove everything non-pc that I post but leave up everything that anyone else posts....meh go figure
> 
> J
> xx


Is that double entendre standards? :wink:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I don't know what that means so.......*looks around and whistles*

J
Xx


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Lollypop86 said:


> I don't know what that means so.......*looks around and whistles*
> 
> J
> Xx


 You need to google it Jess as John has sussed you good an' proper!


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I obviously missed the punch line

J
Xx


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Finbarr_Saunders

_Please don't post any quotes from this Wiki page as Ikon will be all over you again!_


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

W/E

J
Xx


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Skeee said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Finbarr_Saunders
> 
> _Please don't post any quotes from this Wiki page as Ikon will be all over you again!_


 :lol: :lol: :lol: had me giggling like a schoolboy that did!!


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

LOL...lots of very horny women out there! I like! :lol:


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

NickG said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> > Why? I cook dinner for my friends?! Nick you've got a filthy mind!
> ...


Aww, don't you just love a girl who likes a Sunday 'Roast' with friends..? 



John-H said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> > hell yea ofcourse its more fun....but the mods minus hoggy seem to have double standards with me and will remove everything non-pc that I post but leave up everything that anyone else posts....meh go figure
> ...


Following on from above?


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> Aww, don't you just love a girl who likes a Sunday 'Roast' with friends..?


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

(Facepalm) and most of you say it's me who is bad?! Lol

J
Xx


----------

